# Golding terminals,,,updated



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

updated

Its in the files someplace, but after building a number of switches to fit.
I placed the filler track in tonight after work.








   YOU WILL STILL NEED TO BE VERY CAREFUL WALKING AT THE GRADE CROSSING

THERE IS NO NEED TO WALK IN THE YARD AREA, YOU CAN CROSS OVER AT EACH  END  OR ,,, FACE BEING ,,,SHOT.

I need to do some straightening and adjusting because the end of the concrete pour did not turn out well. shimming will fix that.

Spike (the cat) was checking it out. The two center tracks is the mains. you can see left the line going to the High Line. Also the switch going to the old steam up bay.

Next is the north end to build.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty....do you have a thread somewhere where you've explained how you make switches? I can't find one. 

Oh....and that is one great looking yard.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
The Yard is fantastic.  It will be a great addition to the September Thingy.  Thanks for all your efforts and willingness to share.
JimC.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Marty.. That looks great!.. Nice job.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, Marty!! Nice!!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Nicely done Marty, I am impressed with how straight the track is. I guess that's easier when it's on concrete. Since you run battery power, do you just use the track connectors that comes with the track?
Paul


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul 
yes, some place I may use splitjaw by switches. 
The left side did not come straight off the switches like I had hoped. I built #8s there. rest are #6

Mike 
I have had photos of the different ones, but no direct thread on it. 
go to my gold room and check under switches


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 03/11/2008 7:14 PM
Marty....do you have a thread somewhere where you've explained how you make switches? I can't find one. 

Oh....and that is one great looking yard.


Mike, I think Marty contributed to the Great 16-page Thread on making turnouts/switches.  [Can we still not agree what they are called?]  I'll post a link when I get home and can spare the time to find it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

more trackage in that yard than some entire layouts...including mine! 
WOW! 
cale


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm always amazed by Marty's space, funds and energy


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 03/12/2008 10:10 AM
I'm always amazed by Marty's space, funds and energy " src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/biggrin.gif" />

It amazes me also.. I see folks spend lots at one time. I spend over time and plan for what next to buy to enable me to meet the next goal.

I sit in my train room and feel so BLESSED. But my wife does not see it that way....


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Awesome! I really do hope I can get myself out to your place one of these years.  This year is out, but there's always next year. 

In your post, you said you buy track then plan how to incorporate.  I have to decide what to do first, then buy track to suit.  

I think Carrie and MB went to different schools together.  She somehow has this misguided thought that I have all the trains I could ever need!! 

Mark


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark 
Most of the time, its "timing". If something goes on sale like track and I find a good price , buy it. because you can always use track. 
Like I bought couplers and trucks this past fall knowing I was going to build more modern cars. 
I also bought plants at the end of the year on sale or look for them in spring, on sale. 
If you KNOW your RR will grow, then go for it, work out the details later.

Like the terminal above. for years it was wasted unusable space. thus by moving the main line I used up that space and made it better for others who visit.

If it was only me running, I'd have no switches and just two big loops that go everywhere.  But switches creat scenes and place for folks to park trains.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Good point.  I do need to start paying more attention to the plants!!  Hey - that gives me an idea for a thread...

Mark


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Marty! Can't wait! Jerry


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Matry's switch pictures start here. 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/NTCGRR/switch20dia.JPG 

When done looking at that one, edit the URL to end in NTCGRR/ and you will get a LONG list of his pics. 
Hop down to the sw..... and click, etc.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Really impressive work ! You're an inspiration to everyone in the hobby, especially a "new guy" like myself. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I think JJ need to be the Dispatcher, or the yardmaster??  You need to make a little office for JJ to sit in and watch over things.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's not get too carried away here...  He and Stan will have to be watched carefully for awhile before I'd give them the yardmaster office....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried to solve one problem where a steamer will take the reverse loop to head to the highline . but other trains will be in the way. if you note. the north bound trains can go around the inside main which will allow the steamers a clear path to the highline through the terminal.

Most live steamers will be firing up at the turntable this year before they pull out onto the Highline main. Then they should be able to pull off at the old steam up track to refuel.  maybe .
you know how crazy it gets ...


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I guess that's me Marty, No large gatherings here, except a club meeting once a year or so. So my layout consists of two quite large loops going around in the woods around the house.  Even when the train club comes, the battery guys get on the same tracks as me, and we stay out of each other's way.  It seems to work well. Anyone coming out to the edge of the right coast, are welcome to visit, then maybe I will have to build more sidings. 
Paul


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul
 some day when /if I retire I want to travel and visit RRs.
Numbers is not to be focused on, good relationships are. Thats the only reason many folks still come here, they make strong friendships.

Thats also why when I go to shows I take photos of people and not trains, helps to remember them. Trains, I can always see.

Good friend of mine in Bufflo started a club, grew so fast so big, he was asked to leave. so he started over with the friendship and play trains as his bases. Both clubs are doing fine.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

So much for clubs.  I am almost like the guy who said, I would not belong to any club that would have me as a member. However, I am violating that at the present time, sometimes with reservations about that.
Paul


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 03/11/2008 7:14 PM

Marty....do you have a thread somewhere where you've explained how you make switches? I can't find one.

Mike

Here are some links back to the archives.

*Custom built switches*

*First attempt at turnout building*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve 

As for clubs I really think everyone should be in one mainly to keep up on whats going on in your area and the chance to help a few folks. Politics don't both me, because I do what I want any way. Sounds selfish but its more freeing supporting others than being supported. You can be let done less. 

(I 'll have to write that down for a clinic,, profound!!!).


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

As promised, the switch/turnout thread:
First attempt at turnout building


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Steve, Marty, Pete....got em saved now


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

If you build it......They will come......./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

Outstanding Marty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

